# gmic-qt



## fernandel (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi!

In the description stays:


> G'MIC-Qt is a versatile front-end to the image processing framework G'MIC. It is in fact a plugin for GIMP, as well as a standalone application.


but in /usr/ports/graphics/gmic-qt/pkg-list is just:

```
bin/gmic_krita_qt
```
It looks that it doesn't work with graphics/gimp
and we should  use just the old plugins version or I am doing something wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## freezr (Oct 25, 2022)

I actually installed `gmic`, `gmic-qt` and `gmic-qt-gimp` and none of them is available on Gimp...


----------



## freezr (Oct 25, 2022)

I fixed this locally:


```
ln -s /usr/local/bin/gmic_gimp_qt .config/GIMP/2.10/plug-ins/
```

You don't need to install the gmic package...


----------

